# Flooded Pit makes a decent playground



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Can Am, Yamaha, Arctic Cat Messing around in the DEEP WATER. - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome!


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------

